# AFX arm id needed?



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I bought this AFX/brass/super two knock off car from my friend the other day.but when I opened it had this arm in it, black tip dark green wire,but has four notches on the end of one of tips? I'd help on the arm?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Thats a very blurry pic, try and take a another pic using the macro setting (the little flower).


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- could that be a Quadra Lam ?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

A little better?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

black quadra-lam with green wire is out of the Xlerator series. not as low ohm as the 4 ohm quadra-lam that was in the Super II.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

copperhead those are some cool rides ! i,m just guessing that the notches are from a builder balancing the arm. i always get ready to bid on a real or knock off superII on ebay but, after a moment of clearity i just end up buying parts for tjets.in the recent past i tried to put a weight kit on an afx chassis but it doesnt really fit that good so it goes back in a box. maybe this winter i,ll try again. diggin the foam rears on the pictured chassis.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!!!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I can't tell from the bottom plate but Al is fairly knowledgeable. Have you tried using a multimeter and ohming the arm to see what it reads? That will definitely help identify it.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What other arms have that pattern?


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

As Al mentioned the Xlerator series.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Xlerator and Quadra-lam for the Super II use the same commutator plate. there is a european armature with a similar plate, but has not other resemblance.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

No matter how you cut it, you have some fun rides there to tweak on bud!!

Nice score indeed!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok......XL series arms didn't have the tabs that hold the comm on, the comm in the photo is an original "Q" comm. Although the XL comm looks similar it is not an XL comm.

My conclusions?? It is an original Quadralam that someone has rewound and attempted to balance..........

Or, it is an original Quad with green wire, though most were supplied with the gold wire..... 

JS


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess someone needs to slap an ohm meter on that puppy for the final analysis?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Okay Guys, 
If that arm has green wire and is original, it's an Xlerator arm. The Xlerator arm also had gold wire. 

But to fit it into an A/FX Chassis the gear on top of it had to be removed or the shaft replaced, and some of the windings had to be removed so it would have the clearence between the bottom of the gear plate and the windings. I had to dewind it to make it work. This will lower the ohms, depending on the amount of wire removed.

I modified two in this way. But the performance wasn't that good and the arm ran hot.

One possible outcome here could be that the armature has been totally rewound. 

You could ask the person you purchased it from if he knows the history on it.

The original Super II Quadralam never had green wires.

Randy.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

It's an original quad blank......it has the comm tabs ( anchors ), XL's don't. It's also an original quad comm, the XL comm is distinctively different, starting with the color ( XL's aren't tan ). As I stated earlier, my conclusion is, it's an original quad that has been rewound.......


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks again guy's!Its definitely the best arm I own,faster and quieter than my 20 or so mean greens. That car was 40 bucks and worth it to get that arm,+on another note,is it hard to put brush cups in a car,are they simply push in,press in???in general I don't go back and ask him about slot stuff because almost half of the stuff this one friend sold me ...he didn't want to part with in the first place!he won't show me all his collection...iT would be my collection.I almost believe I've depleted his mag'non mag stuff. He always test stuff in front of me.he's still showing me the same 125 cars .I bought about 190 cars from him in the past 3 years.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

brush cups are the same inside diameter as the existing holes in the chassis for the existing brush set up. so, the hole must be made larger to accommodate the larger outside diameter of the brush cups. i haven't done any in years, so I forget the correct drill size to use.


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I used Belden magnet wire back in the 70's to rewind many a pancake armature, one of my favorite insulation builds used on their 36 gauge wire was green. If the armature ohms in around 3.0 I would say that it is a single 36 gauge rewind.

Use a 5/32 drill for "brush tubes". "Brush Cups" sounds funny.

Be good,

Keith


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a "guide".
That cup configuration is known as a bucket.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thanks again guy's/better pic's*

Thanks again!post better pics in a few.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*My bad,,,*

Their is a post where people told me to ohm the arm...MY bad...HOW do i ohm the arms,what setting do i set the meter to?the prongs should touch where....you know i'm new!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

if i did it right....the black/green rewound balanced say's 2.6-2.8,reg black/gold super two arm say's 4.0.....but the balanced black/gold reads between 3.7 and 4.7?????:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

copperhead71 said:


> Thanks again guy's!Its definitely the best arm I own,faster and quieter than my 20 or so mean greens. That car was 40 bucks and worth it to get that arm,+on another note,is it hard to put brush cups in a car,are they simply push in,press in???in general I don't go back and ask him about slot stuff because almost half of the stuff this one friend sold me ...he didn't want to part with in the first place!he won't show me all his collection...iT would be my collection.I almost believe I've depleted his mag'non mag stuff. He always test stuff in front of me.he's still showing me the same 125 cars .* I bought about 190 cars from him in the past 3 years*.


" I am new "


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too Al....nice ta meetcha!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" I have a SLOT CAR ADDICTION "


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Al glad to here it but you know there is no cure.:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am recovering


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcar remission is over rated


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

" Hi, my name is Jerry .......... and i'm a Slot-a-holic." " It's been 3 days since I last ran a slotcar ....................... "


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hi Jerry, thanx for sharing
it works if ya work it


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

As part of the 10 step program to help all of you with your slot car addiction. I propose that each of you send me one of your favorite slot cars each month, I have more helpful information regarding the healing process to pass on, but I gotta go stand by mailbox now.

You guys are too funny!

Boosted


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

*anyway*



win43 said:


> " Hi, my name is Jerry .......... and i'm a Slot-a-holic." " It's been 3 days since I last ran a slotcar ....................... "


clowns on my thread,but tells me to use pm in my other thread a few minutes later?myob applies to him!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thank you for sharing


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

copperhead71 said:


> clowns on my thread,but tells me to use pm in my other thread a few minutes later?myob applies to him!


You Troll your own thread, then get upset when other folks take a poke at you...? 

Regardless, _everyone_ dial it down a notch. If you don't like someone, take it off of Hobby Talk.


----------

